# CEMI Concept II Installation question



## bobsagat (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a CEMI Concept II insert that I am looking to install. As I started to research how to do the install properly I found that I may have a problem. The stove doesn't have the ability to connect to a stove pipe or chimney pipe. Here is a picture of the stove:





When I started to look at how to properly install I found this picture on several websites:




The third picture being the way I would be forced to install my insert.

Is it possible to install this insert safely? The main danger listed is creosote buildup would sweeping the chimney once a year fix this issue?

I really appreciate any help this great forum can provide.

Thanks


----------



## mellow (Jan 17, 2012)

See this thread:   https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/45902/

Never seen someone actually do a liner or direct connect with this stove,  looks like you are going to have to custom fab up a connector.


----------



## bobsagat (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Is it worth it to create a custom fab? Should I just have the chimney cleaned regularly? Should I just sell the stove?


----------



## mellow (Jan 17, 2012)

These stoves are great,  but with the exhaust the way it is really makes them unusable IMHO.  I would not waste the $$$ trying to have someone fab up something that might not work, if you can do it yourself and have the equipment to do it then go for it,  I have never seen one done before.  I would connect it to 8" pipe.

If you are not up for that challenge then I would sell it and buy a newer stove with a 6" exhaust that you can run a full liner up your chimney with.

If you post some dimensions and pictures of your fireplace in the Hearth room we can see what stoves will fit your needs.


----------



## CK1950 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the same stove and was able to have a HVAC contractor fab up a stainless steel boot that covers the entire back of the stove and connects to a linear.  This is my first year burning and the stove can really put out the heat and is easy to control the temp.


----------



## mellow (Jan 18, 2012)

CK1950 said:
			
		

> I have the same stove and was able to have a HVAC contractor fab up a stainless steel boot that covers the entire back of the stove and connects to a linear.  This is my first year burning and the stove can really put out the heat and is easy to control the temp.



How much did he charge you for doing that?


----------



## CK1950 (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe it was a $100.  When installing the insert it was a really tight fit with the custom boot, i hope when i sweep the chimney I will not have to pull the stove out.


----------



## mellow (Jan 19, 2012)

With the multiple small tubes for exhaust I would imagine you would need to stick a vacuum down the pipe to get all fallen creosote or take the boot off,  if not the next time you light it up all the creosote will catch fire.


----------

